# I really don't understand my dog sometimes!



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

O.k, tell how this makes sense.....

Layla loves to make friends with other dogs.....wonderful.......however, I have a doggie house guest right now that she can't stand. She never reacted this way before. When Mango was dropped off on Tuesday, I had Layla outside to be the first to meet Mango. I figured she would be fawning all over this dog like she does with any other dog.......well blow me down! She ran away hackles raised, growling! What the heck? Mango is a well behaved female dog....she showed absolutely no aggressive/snarky behavior at all. So I introduced her to Ari, let them get to know each other, then added Kai to the mix.

When we are all out in the yard, Layla doesn't play with Mango at all, but she continues to go to the back fence to grovel and beg to be friends with the neighbors female Chow mix that wants to bite her face OFF!

I don't get it.......:wacko:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

..........yeah....I got nothin...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah...It's pretty much just a head scratch rant.....silly dog :suspicious:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

We think we understand our dogs, and then stuff like this happens :suspicious:


----------



## Luvmypibble (Apr 4, 2012)

maybe she doesn't ike the smell of this dog visitor ??? Give it a bath and see if she changes her mind any ??? well IF you can give it a bath..could be a newfy for all I know !!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I meet people I can't stand right off the bat all the time. My older girl has only really met a couple dogs she hates, all have been other females where the feeling was mutual though.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Possibly because Mango could be perceived as an "interloper"?

I know how you feel. Buck is the same way as Layla unless it's Abi's Rhett. They get along fine and ignore each other but Rhett has to do the whole humping bit and then both get all loud and snarly. I think they are both too wimpy to actually go after each other though. They do calm down after a while though and just ignore each other. Then Buck goes and takes it all out on poor Leo who turns around and humps him right back! Hahahaha. He does like Leo though. 

Everyone else he absolutely fawns over like your Layla. It's just that darned Rhett... hahahaha

Abi (if you see this) we need to video Rhett's and Buck's "ritual" next time we're over there!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

what breed is the new houseguest?
if its breed with long hair and the hair is in front of the face she might not even precieve it as anotehr dog i have seen a few dogs who met long haired breeds and freak RIGHT OUT not knowing what they are.

or how does this dog look at her? does this new dog stre intently? or seem to "puff up'? that could cause a uneasy reaction.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Have you ever had another "outsider" dog stay in your home?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Could you be missing some signals they are telling each other? Perhaps Mango is asserting herself? Maybe your dog does not appreciate this? Maybe she feels threatened by this newcomer. There is usually a reason why they do what they do. But they don't have to let us in on it all the time.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> what breed is the new houseguest?
> if its breed with long hair and the hair is in front of the face she might not even precieve it as anotehr dog i have seen a few dogs who met long haired breeds and freak RIGHT OUT not knowing what they are.
> 
> or how does this dog look at her? does this new dog stre intently? or seem to "puff up'? that could cause a uneasy reaction.


That's interesting, because my past dog (black lab) used to get anxious and bark at Chows. Somebody told me it might be because of their hair-- that all of that hair standing up around their face and back might be sending the "aggressive dog" signal to other dogs... and they bark, and become agitated. 

Strange, because I've met some aloof Chows.. but never aggressive ones, lol.


----------

